# Nothing Feels Real?



## ModernDayWarrior (Dec 14, 2010)

..


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

I can relate to pretty much everything you've just noted here. Are you seeing a shrink btw? It sounds like derealization/depersonalization. I'm not sure how the lying and friend thing ties in with it or if it's something separate. 

My take on it is that it's caused by basically a really sh!tty coping mechanism that forces us to 'shut down' at the slightest hint or feeling of emotion. As for the lying, it's another way of emotionally distancing ourselves from other people and pushing them away. Maybe because of trust/boundary issues and also a fear of rejection.


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

I can relate to pretty much everything you said.

Have you had anything major happen recently? 

Ive always gotten rid of friends for no real reason except my mood changes made me feel like ignoring them, but everything else you mentioned I only had happen after something major in my life occured. Wondering if you are the same?


----------



## Mariee (May 17, 2010)

By the sound of everything you have written it reminds me of derealization and depersonalization. I often have these with panic attacks and many times just by itself when I'll be doing work or random things.

Here is more information (From Wiki). Perhaps it's something that you can relate to or could help you. 

"*Derealization* (DR) is an alteration in the perception or experience of the external world so that it seems strange or unreal. Other symptoms include feeling as though one's environment is lacking in spontaneity, emotional colouring and depth. It is a dissociative symptom of many conditions, such as psychiatric and neurological disorders, and not a standalone disorder."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization

There is also depersonalization, which is similar to derealization:

"*Depersonalization* (or *depersonalisation*) is a malfunction or anomaly of the mechanism by which an individual has self-awareness. It is a feeling of watching oneself act, while having no control over a situation. It can be considered desirable, such as in the use of recreational drugs, but it usually refers to the severe form found in anxiety and, in the most intense cases, panic attacks. Sufferers feel they have changed, and the world has become less real, vague, dreamlike, or lacking in significance. It can be a disturbing experience, since many feel that, indeed, they are living in a "dream"."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization

I know how upsetting these feelings can be and I hope that if this is what you are experiencing having knowledge about it can aid in overcoming it. Take care.


----------



## Mariee (May 17, 2010)

I think the reason most people aren't familiar with it is because it's not often written about as the most common symptoms even in quite a few anxiety/depression related articles (from my personal experience). 

I only learned about this once I researched it myself after experiencing it. Afterwards, I was really relieved to understand it and know what was causing my feelings. :boogie


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

derealization disorder and avoidant personality disorder-extreme social phobia....i think im in the same boat your in


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

If you are compulsively lying and pushing people away, you could be experiencing early-onset, negative symptoms of schizophrenia or other psychotic disorder...

But, far more likely, you're just experiencing the unpleasant sensations of DR and DP, as mentioned above. I've been there and it isn't fun at all, but unless you're getting delusions, hallucinations, or extreme paranoia, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I have the same problem and it sucks. At least theres someone i can relate to witg both SA and depersonilzation. These two together suck bc my dp will get worse around ppl and its like it replaces my SA.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

I can totally relate to the second one.... I've had this feeling for almost two years now


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Reality bites hard so I distract myself from it with video games, books, internet, music, writing or whatever I can to not feel like Im experiencing it.
I think sometimes we get our consciousness so confused.

I sit around a bunch of people and I'm trying to find that calm "I'm really here" feeling but I just get anxiety because I don't feel it


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

I kinda like depersonalization episodes! I think that's how we are for real as a human there's something deeper inside than superficial sights and sounds that we see. I can't help my brain chemistry or yours but it sounds like the simulation of life thing is spot on to what I got! Someone mentioned something very similar to that at an AA meeting lastnight infact! How much fear and anxiety and scrambling for this and that and superficial feelings and attitudes there are out there. So don't feel wierd k!


----------



## srs (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank god i found this forum! This is what i'm feeling right now! its really scary and i hate it, its like no one feels real.. even this forum, i'm suffering from anxiety, if i dont overcome this, i'll be having a panic attack! help! =( i'm 25 yrs old by the way..


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

If nothing feels real then you must feel like you're dreaming, yeah? 
But no matter how much we sleep, you got to be able to cope with your own reality or you'll fall under.


----------

